# Blood Chemistry Panel



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Zane (Like A Hurricane Chayym Chaviv) had his Pennhip Evaluation done today. Prior to the anesthesia I requested AND the vet recommended a blood panel be done. I had to drop him off at 0830 and was told that they would call me if there were any concerns pertaining to the results of the blood panel. Otherwise they would call me around 1100 to tell me how he came through the anesthesia, as that was my biggest concern (as I lost a dog before from complications with anesthesia). After the 2 hour drive back home I waited (I have ZERO fingernails now) for the call which never came...tried calling them and got the recorded message so back I went. The only reason we did not stay in the first place is because they said I would be waiting close to 6 hours before they would release him - truth be told....had my husband not accompanied me I think I would have waited right there 

I was so happy to see that Zane was okay, although still groggy, and was paying attention to him rather then listening to the explanation by the Vet concerning the print-out of his blood panel results. I did hear everything is in the normal range except his Gluco level which was high but I did hear her say that this was probably due to his stress level and not eating since 1830 the day before and not drinking since 2300 the night before. Stress level = he was fine with everyone the first two times they brought him out to run tests and accompanied him outside to use the facilities but the third time they opened the kennel door he had an idea of what was up and "came out ready to fight" - I of course apologized, but even the vet techs said they loved him anyway 

I know I'm rambling so here is the question: His Gluco level was 120 with the "normal" range appearing on the read out as 60-110. I went to this site http://www.thepetcenter.com/pha/cp.html to see if I could find out what some of the other initials stood for (ie., BUN, CRE, MCH) and saw that their normal range for dogs for Gluco was 67-125 - is it just different tests? Should I have him retested in a week or so to see if this level goes back to the first normal range? Anyone know what MCHC stands for ?

As for his hips....of course I have to wait for the "official results" but the vet said they looked "Excellent" [-o<


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Gluclose is the measurement of the blood sugar level in the bloodstream. The differences in the normal ranges could be due to a difference between the lab; or sometimes guidelines change for normal ranges. He was only slightly elevated which I tend to agree with your vet being related to stress. I wouldn't let it concern you if he is in good health  But if it's really going to worry you, then it's not going to hurt to repeat it at a later date under more normal conditions


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Trish Campbell said:


> Gluclose is the measurement of the blood sugar level in the bloodstream. The differences in the normal ranges could be due to a difference between the lab; or sometimes guidelines change for normal ranges. He was only slightly elevated which I tend to agree with your vet being related to stress. I wouldn't let it concern you if he is in good health  But if it's really going to worry you, then it's not going to hurt to repeat it at a later date under more normal conditions


 Trust me... I know Lacey... and she will worry.:lol: Her dogs are like blood relatives and she treats them like gold. Oh they mind her, but they don't want for anything. When it comes to their physical and emotional well being, they are top on Lacey's list. I tend to agree that everything is fine and that stress played a roll in this, but I also know that Lacey won't take any chances and will probably end up double checking. ~Justin;-)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lacey, I can't help but I bet our resident vet in training, Maren can. Maybe send her a "pm"?


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the responses Trish and Susan (PM sent). Justin, I am not THAT bad=;  I would actually prefer not having to take him back to the vet for tests anytime soon, other then to get weighed and have a good experience there (treats from the vet techs). I don't want to create/endore the same "problems" I have when Coda goes to the vet ;-) ....BUT I DO want to ensure that my dogs are healthy


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Lacey, I can't help but I bet our resident vet in training, Maren can. Maybe send her a "pm"?


Haha, thanks, Susan...there's the old saying, never let anyone know you're either 1) a doctor 2) a lawyer or 3) a vet. :lol: ;-) Although to that list, I'd probably add dog trainer too...anywho...

PM sent to you, Lacey, but FYI for everyone else. Anyone can check their dog's blood glucose with a human blood glucometer and test strips, like if you know someone who is diabetic and has to monitor their blood sugar anyways. In grad school, we did glucose and insulin challenges by snipping a teeny bit of the tail of the mouse and milking it for a drop of blood for the glucometer. So you could do the same for your dog, but probably find a better way to donate the drop of blood. 

MCHC stands for mean cell hemoglobin concentration, so it's a measurement of the average concentration of the hemoglobin in a given volume (hemoglobin is the stuff on the red blood cells that carries the oxygen).


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info Maren - really appreciate it.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

"Haha, thanks, Susan...there's the old saying, never let anyone know you're either 1) a doctor 2) a lawyer or 3) a vet. :lol: :wink:" (Maren)

Uh oh, Marens turning into "one of them":lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL, don't you ever get people (especially strangers!) who ask you long, drawn out questions when they hear you're a dog trainer? Same kind of deal is already happening!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't tell anyone anymore, which makes my life much easier. In fact my regular vet and my vet oncologist are both very good friends of ours, and we are in the same circle of friends, so I completely understand, but I still have to tease you!


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Well Maren at least you don't have to listen to how they pay your salary because they are a taxpayer which gives them the right to interrupt you while off duty at home, while your out eating lunch or other such places  

Gotta give the vet I used yesterday props - she actually called me this afternoon personally to see how Zane was doing and asked me if I had any questions AND she gave me a serious LEO discount (even though I'm retired)yesterday to boot.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Next time they mention howthey pay your salary tell them you need a raise.


----------

